# check out my moon roofs INSTALLS



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

hit me up @ 323-833-5508 LOS NUNEZ






































































































this is the big O 44’


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll be calling you when my lincoln is ready! I got the roof!


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top !!!!!!!! keep up the good work juan


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

nice work homie


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

price on a regal?


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

u guys were in lowrider correct? sick ass work though


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Here's an Installation that they came out and did for us, pretty top knotch work, at a great price, with excellent service.. It was a pleasure doing business with you guys.. If you are flying thru here in need of a sunroof installation, we highly recommend these cats..* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

nice work juan ,Ive always wondered if you could peel back the vinyl and then rewrap it like the first pics ... :0 
any more pics?


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

42'' Gold flanging the top making it look original


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice work! Work on sliding ragtops?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

was up juan come out to the bay and do mine still need it done


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

TTT this is some badasss work!!!!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

how much for a 44in metal moon roof for a 62 impala!! .....pm :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

damn bad ass work


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Aug 28 2010, 11:02 AM~18427650
> *damn bad ass work
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0 where u guys located? I need 1 in my 64 im in texas send me a pm


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 28 2010, 11:45 PM~18431389
> *:0 where u guys located? I need 1 in my 64 im in texas send me a pm
> *


NO DOUBT MAN IM IN OKLAHOMA...I WOULD LIKE SOMETHING ON MY 68..


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Jul 8 2010, 12:41 AM~17989394
> *hit me up @ 323-833-5508 LOS NUNEZ
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone know what size is in that 64


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Sep 8 2010, 07:25 PM~18518977
> *does anyone know what size is in that 64
> *


42


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Juan and his pops put a 42 in my 62 came out top notch... they came out to San Diego to do it....Im very happy with the job


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

where u at jaun


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@Jul 24 2010, 09:44 PM~18133149
> *Nice work! Work on sliding ragtops?
> *


those ar eeasy to do, can be done on your own, no leaks either.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Sep 10 2010, 03:25 PM~18535499
> *Juan and his pops put a 42 in my 62 came out top notch... they came out to San Diego to do it....Im very happy with the job
> *


pics


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT, Bad ass work looking to come down and see you guys very, very soon to install the 44" in my 62.


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 10 2010, 06:24 PM~18536531
> *those ar eeasy to do, can be done on your own, no leaks either.
> *


Prabably can, never done anybody work myself wouldn't Wanna Fuck my shit up, Better Leave this to the Professionals


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: * Love your work,homies.....keep tha pics coming... *


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

great work


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

whats up juan hit me up


----------



## eltravieso33 (Nov 18, 2009)

how much on my 63,44'' im in az


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

42ich Metal panle.


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

> hit me up @ 323-833-5508 LOS NUNEZ
> 
> How much for 44 installed on a 83 coupe deville


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Jan 14 2011, 06:26 PM~19597963
> *42ich Metal panle.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: * Geyottt dammm......!!!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

Que Onda Juan :biggrin:


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)

what's up Alferd.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP JUAN... IT'S LIZ OVER AT CHINO'S DREAMWORK CUSTOMS, JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOOT SOME LOVE AND RESPECT... TOP KNOTCH WORK AT REAL GOOD DEALS... HEY TENGO UN COMPA, THAT HAS A 44' KIT, HE WANT'S TO KNOW HOW MUCH YOU GUYS WOULD CHARGE HIM TO INSTALL IT... PM ME BRO... THANKS


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Jan 27 2011, 06:01 PM~19715694
> *what's up Alferd.
> 
> 
> ...


 cool , looks nice out there , heres where I did my last install


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jan 16 2011, 04:59 PM~19612590
> *:0  :wow:  Geyottt dammm......!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah, not much else can be said about that....! :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BEST TOPIC ON LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2011, 03:27 PM~19773456
> *BEST TOPIC ON LAYITLOW :biggrin:
> *


yea but its only a hole in the roof... not like yours the roof is missing... should be the first one to stitch in plastic sun roof onto your convertible canvas. brains still blown out even when its raining...


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

the chrome trim attached to the roof, is that something you make custom? sun roof manufactured after market? or is off a donor car... just wondering. love your work too... :thumbsup:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 3 2011, 04:19 AM~19775263
> *the chrome trim attached to the roof, is that something you make custom? sun roof manufactured after market? or is off a donor car... just wondering. love your work too...  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 want to know also


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Bad Ass work Homies.............When are you coming to Florida?? i need a 44 in my 62!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Feb 9 2011, 10:35 PM~19833270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's real nice right there!


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 10 2011, 03:00 AM~19833444
> *that's real nice right there!
> *



X2


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

just had them do my ltd and honestly very good work and very good people i would go back to them for my other cars without thinking twice about it.thanks juan its rudy.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Feb 10 2011, 12:35 AM~19833270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT on the roof


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Feb 10 2011, 12:35 AM~19833270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats sick :0


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

Why don't you answer any ones questions?


----------



## Joe's Eighty Four (Aug 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Feb 15 2011, 10:50 PM~19880730
> *Why don't you answer any ones questions?
> *



X2 !!!!!


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

*i"ll post up more tomorrow with roof installed*


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 3 2011, 08:19 PM~19775263
> *the chrome trim attached to the roof, is that something you make custom? sun roof manufactured after market? or is off a donor car... just wondering. love your work too...  :thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

How much would you charge for a moonroof on a 93 caddy big body?


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> THATS A NICE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> > THATS A NICE CAR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> its ok...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 21 2011, 05:45 PM~19925533
> *its ok...
> *


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiceee

When you comin to VA????? 

What about t-tops


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Feb 26 2011, 12:45 AM~19964027
> *Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiceee
> 
> When you comin to VA?????
> ...


 :uh: might be a little too far for los nunez, but not for me :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

BUMP for the homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Feb 19 2011, 01:13 PM~19910592
> *How much would you charge for a moonroof on a 93 caddy big body?
> *


???


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Feb 25 2011, 11:55 PM~19964379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Feb 26 2011, 01:55 AM~19964379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

how much will it cost to install a moonroof on my 1995 caddy fleetwood??


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

how about one on a 1957 chevy belair.


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is my install. Thanks Juan :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Mar 13 2011, 09:17 PM~20085264
> *Here is my install. Thanks Juan :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

HEY ALLRIGHT LOOKS GOOD MAN.. WHAT WOULD BE THE BIGGEST OR THE BEST SIZE FOR AN 85 CUTLASS OLDS. 2 DOOR. THANKS..


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Feb 24 2011, 01:12 AM~19947744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

you do clean work :wow:


----------



## sees13805 (Apr 3, 2010)

ttt very good work


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson (Mar 4, 2011)

nice work.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ever do a 61 Bubble Top? If so any pics?


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Apr 5 2011, 06:27 PM~20268039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: daym!


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

bump to the top que onda juan keep up the good work !!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY JUAN KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK... HERE GOES A BUMP FOR YOU GUYS... :biggrin:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

WHUT UP DOGGIE JUST STOPPING BY N TO SAY THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR DOING MY HEADLINER :thumbsup: TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY JUAN, NOT THE BEST PICTURES IN THE WORLD BRO. PERO HERE YOU GO... 







































TTT... FOR YOU GUYS... :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

haha yeah , now you getting creative with the pics , great work guys ! when can I come hang out? :biggrin:


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

THIS IS A TRUE ART FORM. MUCH RESPECT.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Mar 2 2011, 11:07 PM~20003746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the work Los NÚÑEZ Did and this Wont be the last time THE GAME does business with u guys


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

bad ass work juan going to come see you soon  :biggrin:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

do u got a switch for a 95 towncar?


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Juan here are pics of the 42 on my big body you did. thanks for going out to Javiers for the install :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like you do real good work. I wish you were closer. I want a moonroof with the ring bad...


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY_@Aug 27 2010, 07:19 PM~18423830
> *how much for a 44in metal moon roof for a 62 impala!! .....pm  :thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: .............T T T


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

These Guys are amazing
9:00 am 
:drama: 


















10am 
:wow: :wow: 










3 pm :biggrin: 










3:30 :worship: :worship: 










Thanks Juan, you did a fantastic job


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR MOON ROOF & INSTALL IN THE BACK OF A 98 LINCOLN TOWN CAR L.A./LIMO STYLE & WHAT IS THE BIGGEST SIZE? THANX!


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

west coast riden, noth'n but palm trees.
Next best thing to a vert :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

How do you measure the sunroof to see what size it is?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@May 21 2011, 08:02 PM~20601106
> *These Guys are amazing
> 9:00 am
> :drama:
> ...


 :wow: damn good shit


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:wow: really nice work :wow:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DAAMMM!!!!! JUAN KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

rlowrod said:


> These Guys are amazing
> 9:00 am
> :drama:
> 
> ...











Paints done :biggrin:


----------



## MR.Baggz (Jun 10, 2011)

Wuts a good size moonroof for a cutlass n how much to install it


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

rlowrod said:


> west coast riden, noth'n but palm trees.
> Next best thing to a vert :biggrin:


did they do the headliner too :wow: looks great homie


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

tko_818 said:


> did they do the headliner too :wow: looks great homie


 :yes::yes:


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

MR.Baggz said:


> Wuts a good size moonroof for a cutlass n how much to install it



Here is mine dawg I got a 38" on my cutty


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's another pic of the roof u guys did for me...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

QUESTIONS ABOUT METAL MOON ROOFS???

CLICK ON LINK


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...bout-moon-roofs-ones-have-mental-outside.html


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Here's another pic of the roof u guys did for me...


what that run ya I was lookin to get my caprice done too


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Here's another pic of the roof u guys did for me...



























YOU GUYS GET DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!! IM LOOKING FORWARD INTHE FUTURE DOING A MOONROOF FOR MY 67 CAPRICE.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

see you next saturday


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

rlowrod said:


> west coast riden, noth'n but palm trees.
> Next best thing to a vert :biggrin:


That looks amazing on the interior work.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

just got mine done thanks again juan came realy good see you soon for my wifes car to get done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

got there at 11am he was done at 330 excellent work gona take him another one soon


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

These dudes dont play they installed a 42 in my 62 impala last year.. The came and got down all in one day. I Recomend them to everyone who needs a sunroof. Shit nuthin like gettin the work done in your drive way or garage... They came to San Diego and hooked me up. They damn near refurbished my sunroof before the install so no problems later.


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

tom call his number its posted juan is a good business person


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Can they get the roofs or do I have to get one to them?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

DVS said:


> Can they get the roofs or do I have to get one to them?


they have alot of 42s but 44s come and go fast with them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wow very impressive work.


----------



## 1dmoney1 (Aug 8, 2005)

Very nice inside and outside.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

west coast ridaz said:


> View attachment 383237
> View attachment 383238
> View attachment 383239
> View attachment 383243
> ...


mayne...unlike most shops that play with peoples shit


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT... JAUN AND HIS DAD ARE VERY PROFFESIONAL!!! RECOMMEND THEM ALL DAY WHEN FOLKS WANT A MOONROOF!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Knight Rider needs a Moon Roof 85 chevy monte carol 42inch? how much jaun pm me THANX


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

GOOD TO MEET U GUYS GREAT WORK


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

west coast ridaz said:


> they have alot of 42s but 44s come and go fast with them


Cool if the Caddy doesn't go this next week I'll give them a call for a 42


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

nice work


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

going to see them soon for another 44 install on wifez 64


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

oldschoolmoonroof said:


> hit me up @ 323-833-5508 LOS NUNEZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Nice 44 in 64-66 very cool


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

All the installs look good .....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

oldschoolmoonroof said:


> 42ich Metal panle.


what these run for


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

what car is this? more pictures please 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

slo said:


> what these run for


x2? im thinking about doing a 42 with metal skin, installed in so cal..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Need a quote on how much to install one on my 07 suburban 38 or possibly a 44


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## soccorjimmy (Aug 30, 2012)

Shortdog93 said:


> Nice work! Work on sliding ragtops?





slo said:


> those ar eeasy to do, can be done on your own, no leaks either.


Very east to do a ragtop, me and couple friends did mine and was probably one of the best things I did to my truck. I am no fabricator by no means, but it was really easy to do.I have since sold it and now have a 63 4dr Galaxie. JIMMY

Here is the truck I used to own









ragtop install


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

sup guys would you travel to new mexico?


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

Top notch work. Clean. Profesionals.... Just got my ride done up today by Juan and
"El Gran Jefe" Don Rafa. The only place to take your ride for moonroof install.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOKING TO DO MY 64, COMING UP ON A 42 THIS MONTH. IN AZ. WHATS THE TICKET?? THANKS AND ALSO GREAT WORK!!


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

44 inches is the way to go. But very hard to come by. Make sure you get the skin with the moonroof. Juan will take care of you rite.


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Juan And Don Rafa Hooked It Up With A Sunroof On My Trokita Today.
Firme Gente And Bad Ass Jale Once Again. TTT For Los Nunez.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

Smashed thru LA Hitting up shops for parts as soon as we (me & Kursed1) dropped off the ride. Juan n his pops got rite on it bright n early. Just like that 4 hrs later bammm. These guys r pros. FLAWLESS work.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Can 44" work on a 64? If so how much do they charge get it done?


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

64 For Life said:


> Can 44" work on a 64? If so how much do they charge get it done?


Talk to juan. He will hook it up 44" moon roof will definitely work and look way better than a smaller one. Juans number for installs is 

323-833-5508


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:



SOME GREAT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

805AFFILIATED said:


> Talk to juan. He will hook it up 44" moon roof will definitely work and look way better than a smaller one. Juans number for installs is
> 
> 323-833-5508


Thank you. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

how much installed


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

TTT ...:nicoderm:


----------

